# MAJOR feeding problem!  (long story)



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 31, 2013)

"Major" is putting it lightly.

Okay, here's the whole story:   Back in 2000, I decided that I wanted a rifle built in one of he most classic of the classic African calibers -- .404 Jeffery.  Knowing I wanted it built on a CRF action, I started researching affordable solutions to achieve my goal (first mistake).  This led me to a gunsmith  in Tennessee, who, at that time, was converting Ruger M77, Mark II Safari rifles from whatever to .505 Gibbs. (second mistake -- this smith is most well known for his custom pistols, not rifles.)

After talking to him, he said he could do the job.  All I had to do was send him a Ruger with a big enough magazine to accommodate the 404 round, and he recommended one in .375 H&H (third mistake -- I have since found out that a magazine built for the .375 is extremely difficult, if not impossible in some guns, to convert to .404 Jeffery.  I should have used an action with feed rails set up for a RUM or an STW).

After finding a good used M77, Mark II in .375, I sent it to him, and six months later got back a beautiful rifle, with a Krieger barrel that shot MOA groups with my hand loads.  Only problem is, it would not fire every time the trigger was pulled, and it only fed consistently when the bolt was worked slowly -- both fairly important functions when hunting dangerous game!

I'll skip over alot here, but in the ensuing five years and after several trips to Tennessee, Roger Ferrell in Fayetteville discovered that the only reason it wouldn't fire consistently is it had a weak firing pin spring.  However, try as he might, the rifle would not feed when the bolt was worked at "HOLY C---" speed,  which is when you really need it to chamber.

So, in 2006, I sent the gun off to Dennis Olson in Plains, Montana, a gunsmith reputed to be the best in the country at fixing feeding problems.  Supposedly, if Dennis can't fix it, it can't be fixed.  Well, I guess it can't be fixed, 'cause 10 months later I got back a rifle that would chamber all day long, _as long as the bolt was worked a normal speed!_  Try to work it fast, like when an elephant decides you should become one with the African dust, and it will jam up tighter than a banker making loan.  (I guess this is a good place to say that I took the gun to Africa, twice, and it nearly cost me my life when a cow elephant with a calf charged.  Had it not been for my PH, I wouldn't be here writing this).

On my last safari, however, the PH that saved my bacon showed me what he had to do to cure a similar problem with his CZ, .458 Lott.  In that gun, after years of feeding problems, a Zimbabwe smith completely ground off the feed rails, and replaced them with two "wings" that that he welded in that made the staggered magazine act like a single-stack magazine, centering the upcoming round directly in line with the bolt face and the chamber for fool-proof chambering. It worked beautifully in his gun.

Now, finally, here's my question.  Anybody here ever seen that done on this side of the pond?  If so, who?

After 13 years and about $4,000, think it's time to get it fixed once and for all.  Don't you?


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Feb 4, 2013)

> After 13 years and about $4,000, think it's time to get it fixed once and for all. Don't you?



Now that you know what not to do, start over and do it right.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2013)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> After 13 years and about $4,000, think it's time to get it fixed once and for all.  Don't you?



Either that or get a new rifle.  Otherwise, you could prove a death wish by taking it back to Africa as is.  They say the third time is the charm.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just hate to give up on it knowing that there is a fix (I saw it in my PH's rifle).  And before anyone says "send it to his gunsmith," please note that you cannot send rifles back and forth out of the country without a prohibitive amount of paperwork and fees on both ends -- especially to Africa.


----------



## Knotwild (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are bent on keeping the rifle and spending more money, I suggest taking it to Kenny Jarrett at Jarrett rifles; if possible, in person. If he can't fix it, he will tell you he can't, but if he can, he will stand behind his work.


----------

